# CW40 Flush mount mag??



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate the magazine sticking out of the bottom of my CW40, does anyone know where I can buy a flush mount one? thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats how the mags are designed on the CW models of Kahrs.......When I first had mine it bugged me a little. Now I don't even notice it.

RCG


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

If you have the plastic baseplate on your magazine(s), Kahr sells a flat, low-profile steel baseplate that will reduce the "stickout factor" somewhat. I replaced the plastic baseplates on my CW40 magazines with the steel ones because I had one of the plastic ones break one day and allow the magazine spring and follower to "explode" out of the magazine.


----------

